# Best thing about Chedder?



## tangerinedream (Apr 10, 2006)

Is it the cheese, the gorge or Richard Herring?


----------



## Derian (Apr 10, 2006)

Gorging on melted cheddar cheesy chips


----------



## Groucho (Apr 10, 2006)

The cheese is great, the caves are fuckinfantastic, the gorge is really really nice and I like the steps up, and the witch, I like the witch too.


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

Well, the cheese is cool, but then again, so is the gorge. The caves are cool, but they're not on the poll. I've never heard of the witch either... I'm going to have to think about this one...


----------



## JTG (Apr 10, 2006)

any fule know the witch is in Wookey Hole caves, not Cheddar


----------



## Groucho (Apr 10, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> any fule know the witch is in Wookey Hole caves, not Cheddar



She's not the _only_ one   

I've seen the Cheddar witch's cat...


----------



## JTG (Apr 10, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> She's not the _only_ one
> 
> I've seen the Cheddar witch's cat...



google search shows up nothing.

you're making it up


----------



## Groucho (Apr 10, 2006)

There is a cat shaped outcrop of stalegmites in a Cheddar cave referred to as the witch's cat unless I am mistaken in which case there isn't. Wookey Hole is in the same neck of the woods anyway. It is still odds on that there's a witch in Cheddar. She invented cheese and made a spell to encourage strawberry's to grow.

Edit: she also invented the Greengrocer's apostrophe as demostrated here for your delight


----------



## zenie (Apr 10, 2006)

Cheese of course 

In fact cheddar and the witches strawberry jam would be the shit


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 10, 2006)

The cheese has probably had the most effect on my day-to-day life, but the gorge is pretty amazing too.


----------



## Groucho (Apr 10, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> The cheese has probably had the most effect on my day-to-day life, but the gorge is pretty amazing too.



No, the witch does. You are just blissfully ignorant of her subtle ways.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 10, 2006)

Its the best and its cheap


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 10, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> No, the witch does. You are just blissfully ignorant of her subtle ways.



That's as may be; but as we've already established, she lives in Wookey Hole,  not Cheddar.     

On a completely unrelated note: I'm tired and I'm going to bed.


----------



## tangerinedream (Apr 10, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> any fule know the witch is in Wookey Hole caves, not Cheddar



That is what the witch wants you to think


----------



## xenon (Apr 11, 2006)

It's Richard Herring. Unquestionably.

Witches and holes in the ground are rubbish. Chese is OK.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 11, 2006)

It's increasingly clear that all the comedy that resided in the Lee and Herring partnership came from Lee.

Herrings recent work of late seems to consist entirely of sub Tony Hawks 'set yourself a barmy challenge and do it' schtick, as well as some dodgy contributions to R4 and R2 panel shows. Stewart Lee however was responsible for one of the best comedy routines I saw last year - anyone who ends his routine with a graphical description of vomiting into the gaping anus of Jesus Christ _without_ making it sound like a childishly rebellious attempt at being shocking gets massive props from me.

So for my money - its the cheese.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

Having carefully considered all the options, I have decided to vote for Cheddar cheese


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

THERE IS CHEDDAR CHEESE WITH MARMITE IN in Cheddar! And cgheddar with mushrooms and garlic in. I like stuff in cheese


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 11, 2006)

the cheese obviously.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

I like smoked cheddar... that Applewood stuff is the shizzle


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Cornish davidstow extra mature cheddar, on top of some crackers and a small mound of butter.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Smoked cheese is good and looks all sausagey and phat.\
You can get seriously strong cheddar now in a spread   Now why hasnt that been done before? i want stilton spread now  
Spreads are the new black


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

you can get cheddar with onion in as well  although smoked is better imho


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

The witch. One day she will return!


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

There is no witch


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> There is no witch



Yes, there is. She hangs around in the shadows of the caves and abducts and eats stragglers who don't keep up with the guide.

That's what they told me as a kid anyhow, and I have no reason to disbelieve it.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

ok then


----------



## rowan (Apr 12, 2006)

The Gorge is fantastic, especially just before sunrise before anyone else gets there


----------



## tangerinedream (Apr 13, 2006)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> It's Richard Herring. Unquestionably.
> 
> Witches and holes in the ground are rubbish. Chese is OK.



But you didn't vote  .... I agree, but obviously had to vote for the fleetwood option


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2006)

The "*a*"?


----------

